# Lanolin for cut mouth?



## Christmas Crumpet (5 February 2012)

My little hunter is a b#gger and doesn't let up pulling out hunting all day - as a result she has sore corners of her mouth. They are healing pretty well with the aid of some cream from vets. However I want to try and prevent her mouth getting sore. I used to use vaseline but its like butter when warm and I think probably just makes it softer therefore easier to get sore.

I was cleaning the house this morning and found the Lansinoh lanolin cream that I had when I was breastfeeding... bit random BUT its very, very thick and I used to have to heat it up to be able to use it. Its very thick when cold. So... would a good dollop of this be any good?

Any ideas?!!!


----------



## asset2004 (5 February 2012)

Short answer - yes. 
It's not easy to get hold of pure lanlin anymore (where did you buy it) but I use it on my pony, better than vaseline. I try to use it all the time not just when she's being ridden, I find cold north winds can chap the lips. So use it almost like we would use a lip balm for ourselves.


----------



## VoR (5 February 2012)

Try 'Anusol', it's cream for Haemorrhoids  but worked brilliantly on my hunter who had a really sore mouth after hunting. Seems to have hardened his mouth a little too, no problems since!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (5 February 2012)

http://www.lansinoh.co.uk/products/lansinoh-hpa-lanolin

Link for Lansinoh cream - its amazing. When I had very, very sore boobs when I first started breastfeeding, I was given a tube and it did wonders. I had to keep it by the fire to get it warm enough to use on me so think it would last a lot longer on a horse in the cold than plain vaseline.

Put some on horse today and rode and cracks seem fine and no worse. 

Did try bum cream but it didn't really work very well.


----------



## suzysparkle (5 February 2012)

Obviously no good for prevention but the best thing I found for healing was alum solution. You get some alum crystals, dissolve in water the soak some bandange it it. Wrap that round the corners of the bit then have your Horse stand wearing the bridle for a while.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (5 February 2012)

Where do you get the alum from? Our local chemist is a no no!!


----------



## Archiepoo (5 February 2012)

what about bit butter from america- anyone tried that? its ment to heal the mouth very quickly    http://www.horsehealth.co.uk/equine-essentials/skin-care/bit-butter


----------



## suzysparkle (5 February 2012)

I got the crystals online I seem to remember.


----------



## Topaz Tiger (5 February 2012)

Ive tried everything! But not lanolin...... 
My latest thing is loads of bit butter and I change my bits around if I see a sore spot coming.

I normally ride in a NS eggbutt trans or hanging cheek. If she's sore, use a straight bar flexi fulmer, set a little low in her mouth, with a cavesson noseband. Only use it for schooling and as its so still in her mouth, it gives it a chance to heal and I can keep riding if it's not too bad.
If I need to jump I put her in a German hackamore, but that's not fantastic, as I can't find a curb chain long enough and with a leather curb she is strong and even with a sheepskin noseband she still gets bumps on her nose, but if I fit it any higher the mechanism catches the bottom of er cheekbones..... 

I've tried loads of things, anusol, allum salts (these seems to take the redness and soreness down quickly, but still think need something to keep the skin supple as well and still split again), vaseline (been told this can be quite drying), cold sore cream!  but really I think the only real answer is giving the mouth a chance to recover, but it does seem that some horses are just more prone to it. My mare has pink skin in the orders of her mouth now, so I figured that if it's scar tissue it would be important to keep the skin flexible, so hence the bit butter.... Even use it myself sometimes! Think I also had Elizabeth Arden 8 hour rescue cream suggested, but not tried that yet......


----------



## suzysparkle (5 February 2012)

http://www.oneclickpharmacy.co.uk/m...s-alum-powdercystals-p-1251.html?currency=GBP

I also found the problem stopped with an unjointed bit.


----------



## Mickeymoo (11 February 2012)

Boots do pure lanolin.  I use it on the back of our cobs knees.


----------



## pipsqueek (14 February 2012)

Just a thought - don't know what bit you use but I used to hunt in a snaffle, although I had control my horse she did get a bit hard work sometimes!!  I have her in a happy mouth dutch gag (on the first ring) and with rubber bit guards, she is so much easier, she doesn't pull at all (hardly!)


----------



## doodleberry (14 February 2012)

whatever creams you use and some work and some work better etc always make sure that you clean your horses mouth everyday with salt water, its like an injury so it wont heal if it a bit dirty! i find cleaning everyday helps it heal and hardens a bit, also try and avoid a bit in between hunting days if poss i e lead from another horse lunge etc this will help with it not breaking! some things work on some horses better than others but perhaps changing the bit or figure out why the horse is pulling> i e just strong or actually leaning or putting head down because the  saddle doesnt fit properly or is pinching a bit hence them being stronger to get away from it?


----------

